# altivar 71?



## GEEEE (Jan 29, 2010)

im am setting up a altivar 71 vfd, i have all parameters set but my drive status says PRA (power removal active) does anyone know why or how to get to READY status? i have skimmed through the book for hours cant find nothing


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

GEEEE said:


> im am setting up a altivar 71 vfd, i have all parameters set but my drive status says PRA (power removal active) does anyone know why or how to get to READY status? i have skimmed through the book for hours cant find nothing



How's it wired? Apparently you have an input telling the drive to lock. You need to look in the simplified manual, not the programming manual. Whats the application?


----------



## GEEEE (Jan 29, 2010)

the app for the vfd is a silo agitator but i have it in the shop now testing it . i have it set up with 4-20ma simulator for the input


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Never been a fan of Square D drives. Did you ever get it going and what did you find?
Always good to hear the results!


----------



## Advanced37 (Jan 11, 2010)

John Valdes said:


> Never been a fan of Square D drives. Did you ever get it going and what did you find?
> Always good to hear the results!



I'm a big fan of Square D drives, but thats probably because I work on them all the time. Probably found a jumper missing from 24v to pwr?


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

GEEEE said:


> the app for the vfd is a silo agitator but i have it in the shop now testing it . i have it set up with 4-20ma simulator for the input


The drive is probably looking for the motor to be connected to the output terminals. I vaguely recall having this problem a few years ago with an Altivar drive and I believe that was the issue. If the drive does not see the motor it will come up with an error and not allow you to go through start up.


----------



## GEEEE (Jan 29, 2010)

i dont know exactly what the problem was but taking it back to factory settings took care of it.


----------



## taubek (Mar 4, 2011)

*Altivar trouble*

Hello,

It is my first time to work with Altivar frequency inverters. I am trying to start it, but it has a PrA fault that doesn't go off. Wiring is ok, jumper between 24V and PWR is in, red led is on. 

Another problem is, that ther is no 24V that goes to digital inputs, i guess that is because of previous fault...

It worked when i got it, but because it is my first time and i want to learn things, i want to set all parameters by my self, so i put it to factory settings. Can you help me to get rid of this PrA error please.

Best regards, Taubek

p.s. reason that i work with this inverter is a regulation around the setpoint (temperature and fan). Higher than temperature is, faster should fan rotates. My job is to set basic frequency with analog input 1, and than i have to make this corrections with analog input2. Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I do a _LOT_of VFD work. I have probably worked on every brand out there now. *I ABSOLUTELY HATE the Altivar 71 drive*. I had issues with the "Reverse French Notation" in their manual, I found it next to impossible to understand. When I had trouble getting the PID loop to work properly, I had their tech support people on my cell phone for 5 hours! I finally gave up and scrapped it, replaced it with an ABB and got it working in 5 minutes.

That said, the "Power Removal" is an input designed for Safety Circuits, in other words it is a legally qualified "Safe Power Off / Safe Torque Off" input so that if you must get SIL3 Safety Certification using a VFD, it qualifies (assuming you do everything right). If you do not apply 24VDC to that input, the VFD is for all intents and purposes, not connected. You must have that jumper installed if you are not using a Safety Relay. But if it's in and still not working, you may have to reset it by removing it with control power applied and re-installing it.

I burned my manuals otherwise I'd help you to find it, I just remember that issue as one of the snake bites I got that day...


----------



## taubek (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks for your reply. I was hoping to some more encourages words... The customer asked for exact this type of freqency inverter so we have to make it work. I have been working with siemens and mitsubishi inverters before and those worked fine in few minutes...

can anyone help me with this Altivar71?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

taubek said:


> thanks for your reply. I was hoping to some more encourages words... The customer asked for exact this type of freqency inverter so we have to make it work. I have been working with siemens and mitsubishi inverters before and those worked fine in few minutes...
> 
> can anyone help me with this Altivar71?



Why not call tech support. I always talked to tech support when required. Why waste days here when you could have had your answer on day one?

It's always good to get to know these guys anyway. They can help you a whole lot and save you time. Just call.


----------



## taubek (Mar 4, 2011)

I have talked to them, but they are just a commercial people in the office. And it is better to get some experience information from people that had also worked with this equipment.

At the moment is the main problem that i don't get 24V to digital inputs...

BR


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I just realized where you are. Who did you buy this control from? Have you contacted them? They can put you in touch with the technical people you need to talk to. Not customer service. You need technical assistance, and thats what you should be asking for.

Since you told us earlier you had a fault code, that proves you have control power. Can you get an output to toggle a small relay? Sometimes a small load will enable you to verify that 24 volts does exist. But a display that is working is enough proof for me.

Can you post the vendor of the VFD. I used to rep several companies and I might be able to point you in the right direction. You can PM me if you do not want to share the vendors name. If they are in the US, that makes it even better.


----------



## taubek (Mar 4, 2011)

Hy,

I was trying different things to make it work today. So I also take off all control wiring and start it up. At that moment looked everything the same as before. Than i turned it off, rewired the control (exactly the same as before) and turned it back on... than it started to work.

I actually don't know why it works and why it didn't work before, It looks like everything was ok, inverter just didn't put 24V on it's supply output.

Thanks for all your answers.

Best regards, T.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

taubek said:


> Hy,
> 
> I was trying different things to make it work today. So I also take off all control wiring and start it up. At that moment looked everything the same as before. Than i turned it off, rewired the control (exactly the same as before) and turned it back on... than it started to work.
> 
> ...


Glad it worked out. 
I'd venture to say either you needed to remove power to reset it (what I suspected earlier) or you had clamped onto the insulation the first time and not the 2nd.


----------



## taubek (Mar 4, 2011)

in few weeks i will have to do all that one more time on the machine with atv61, so we will see if there will be everything ok.

BR.


----------

